# Verbal training



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

I thought I would explain one form of training I used on Monty that is rarely talked about. 
Besides doing positive reinforcement training sessions from day 2 that I got him and puppy school etc., one very important thing to remember is to just talk to the dog. Use a word when your dog is doing something and say it every time. Example: from the moment I was able to walk Monty, I said ‘Cross’ whenever we crossed a street or path between fields. When I felt comfortable to take him off lead on big fields, he automatically waited before going to the next until I said ‘Cross’.
I did that with lots of things and it definitely helped combined with formal training


----------

